# Carburetor Problems



## CrazyWeedeater (Sep 22, 2007)

I need help. I have a Craftsman 24cc/1.3 cu.in. 2-cycle gasoline Weedwacker. I read the manual and it said to turn the fuel mixture screw counterclockwise until it stops. Before I realized it, I was removing the screw. I now realize that there is no limiter cap on my machine(it is a used machine). I screwed it all the way back in and now I need to know how many turns out to get it to the preset adjustment. Also, I have turned the idle adjustment as it stated in the book out 4 1/2 turns.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

turn them both in, and then take them both out a 1 1/2 turns, and then start your trimmer, then adjust as necessary, turning them in will lean the mixture, turning them out will richen the mixture


----------



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

*whacked*

I Have this same weedwhacker,it wont stay running,it starts then quits.Im gonna change the fuel lines and see how it goes.


----------



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

nightmoves44 said:


> I Have this same weedwhacker,it wont stay running,it starts then quits.Im gonna change the fuel lines and see how it goes.


Change fuel filter also.


----------

